# (H)Tau (W)Paypal £££



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

*16/04/2011: Sale of this army is now on-hold pending the new Tau Codex release.*

*I have a sizeable Tau army for sale.* I have really struggled with the decision to sell it but...needs must! Before going through the nause of advertising on Ebay I thought I would offer it up here.

Ideally I would like to sell it in one go, complete with the KR Multicase system it is packed in but I am a realist and hold no hope of doing so, however, if you have a spare £700 burning a hole in your pocket the army is yours. :wink:

The models themselves come to around £1,325 retail, so here's a breakdown of what I have. Please note that incomplete models are shown with the bits to finish them. Battlesuits missing aerials for the heads will have them supplied, likewise, the 3 built Firewarrior squads come with their gun drones. All vehicles will be supplied with transfer sheets. If you are interested in an item please PM me...first come first served. You can check out my ebay rating here if you are not sure whether to purchase from me.

Some Battlesuits have my converted Targeting Arrays on them in case you are wondering what these are.

















*Postage*
Prices do not include postage and packing. 

Within the UK I always post items Recorded or Special Delivery depending on the total value of the package, this provides both tracking and insurance. I try to keep 

postage costs as low as possible. These will be given on a purchase basis based on the weight of the items plus a small fee for packing materials.

Overseas customers may find the postage costs outweigh the savings, but I guess it depends on how much GW charges for it's products outside the UK.

It may be a week or so before I can get anything posted...I have just had a Hernia Op so I am not allowed to drive for a while.


*#1 Ethereal & Drones (2x Shield, 2 x Gun)- £8*










*#2 Forge World Shas'o R'Myr's Battlesuit - £17*










*#3 Forge World XV84 Battlesuit - £15*










*#4 Forge World XV81 Battlesuit - £15*










*#5 XV8 Battlesuit Squad (Plasma Rifle/Missile Pod) - £22*










*#6 XV8 Battlesuit Squad (Plasma Rifle/Missile Pod) - £22*










*#7 XV8 Battlesuit Squad (Fusion Blaster/Missile Pod) - £22*










*#8 XV8 Battlesuit Squad (Burst Cannon/Missile Pod/Cyclic Ion Blaster) - £22*










*#9 XV8 Battlesuit Squad (Plasma Rifle/Fusion Blaster) - £22*










*#10 XV8 Battlesuit Squad (Burst Cannon/Missile Pod) - £22*










*#11 XV8 'Tank Hunter' Battlesuit Squad (Fusion Blaster\Shield Generator\ Targeting Array) - £22*










*#12 XV25 Stealth Suit Squad - £19*










*#13 XV15 Stealth Suit Squad - £13*










*#14 XV88 Broadside Squad- £39*










*#15 XV88 Broadside Squad with Forge World XV88- £45*










*#16 XV88 Broadside Squad with Forge World XV88- £45*










*#17 Sniper Drone Team (9 Drones) - £43*










*#18 Firewarrior Team (includes 2 Gun Drones) - £14*










*#19 Firewarrior Team (includes 2 Gun Drones) - £14*










*#20 Firewarrior Team (includes 2 Gun Drones) - £14*










*#21 Firewarrior Team - £14*










*#22 Pathfinder Team with 3 Rail Rifles - £19*










*#23 Pathfinder Team with 3 Rail Rifles - £19*










*#24 Anghkor Prok - Kroot Master Shaper - Games Day 2001 collectible - £25*










*#25 1 Shaper, 19 Kroot and 4 Kroot Hounds - £34*










*#26 1 Shaper, 19 Kroot and 4 Kroot Hounds - £34*










*#27 1 Shaper and 19 Kroot - £22*










*#28 Vespid Strain Leader and 9 Stingwings- £26*










*#29 16 Gun Drones - £17*










*#30 16 Gun Drones - £17*










*#31 Conversions - 6 Heavy Gun Drones, 1 DX-4 Technical Drone and 1 Shield Drone - £10*










*#32 Forge World TX42 Piranha - £19*

















*#33 Forge World TX42 Piranha - £19*










*#34 Forge World TX42 Piranha - £19*










*#35 Sky Ray - £19*










*#36 Sky Ray - £19*











*#37 Hammerhead with extra Turret - £20*










*#38 Hammerhead with extra Turret - £20*










*#39 Devilfish - £14*










*#40 Devilfish - £14*










*#41 Devilfish - £14*










*#42 Devilfish - £14*










*#43 Devilfish - £14*










*#44 Forge World Remora Drone Stealth Fighter - £11*










*#45 Forge World Remora Drone Stealth Fighter - £11*










*#46 Forge World Seeker Missiles - £3*










*#47 Spare Heavy Weapons - £10*










*#48 Sensor Tower Conversions - £10*


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Must buy...(where's my money gone? On 3 crisis suits a need)


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I really want the remoras!


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

If you can hold on to a remora till April and I might be able buy it also possibly save the second one till may for same the reasons thanksk:


----------

